# About Billh50



## Mark_f (Jul 4, 2018)

I received a call this morning that Billh50 passed away last night. His wife called Billy G. and he just let me know. A sad time.

Mark


----------



## middle.road (Jul 4, 2018)

Damnit - NO!

Our condolences go out to his Wife and family.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear that, he was a fighter no ifs and buts about it, was thinking about him a couple of days ago and was wondering how he was doing, figured something was going on but not this.
My condolences to his family and to those who cared about him.


----------



## Lonnie (Jul 4, 2018)

Sad news indeed.
My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Billh51 (Jul 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear of Bill’s passing, condolences to his family.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 4, 2018)

RIP Bill, gonna miss you
Mark
ps Bill is now convening with St. Peter on how to set up the new shop


----------



## FLguy (Jul 4, 2018)

I am very sad. We got such good information from Bill. To his family, my wishes and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 4, 2018)

Very sad.   I had not seen him post for some time.   I was hoping he would come back, but the longer he did not post, the more likely we would get this sad news.


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the update with us Mark.
Sad news indeed. He and Bill G had become good friends with me.  I am glad to have known Bill.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear, he did fight the good fight. So glad he at least got out to his shop , where he wanted to for so long . He sure was happy about it too. Bill my ole buddy we never met in person , but friends are friends no matter. Rest now , no more pain to suffer with.
To his wife and family I send my condolences and will pray for them at this time of there loss. 
Good By Bill ,, we will miss you here.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 4, 2018)

mark_f said:


> I received a call this morning that Billh50 passed away last night. His wife called Billy G. and he just let me know. A sad time.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark ,


----------



## David S (Jul 4, 2018)

Very sad news indeed.  I have been hoping for his better health.  Condolences to his family and friends.

David


----------



## ddickey (Jul 4, 2018)

I had not seen him post in a while.
So sorry to see him go.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 4, 2018)

Sad news. My condolences to the family.
Martin


----------



## brino (Jul 4, 2018)

Bill was always here with suggested techniques, tools and ideas he gained from his decades of experience.
A number of times I saw him giving away his spare tools(drill bits, reamers, end mills) to help someone that needed them.
He will be missed here.

-brino


----------



## richl (Jul 4, 2018)

Wasn't expecting that...happy trails to you bill, I never got the chance to meet you, I really did want to...
Condolences to his family and friends... Think I'm gonna find a quiet spot for a bit...


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 5, 2018)

My condolences to the family. 
I've been here long enough to recognize the loss and hole that will be left in the wake of Bill's passing. Very sad.


----------



## savarin (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm very sorry to hear this, my sincere condolences to his family.
I sometimes hate my age as it seems too many friends and acquaintances are disappearing way to fast.


----------



## silverhawk (Jul 6, 2018)

I am going to lower my mill to half column. God bless Bill and his family. The rest of us should go hug our families a little tighter.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 6, 2018)

Sad news indeed, sincere condolences to his wife, family and friends. Unfortunately we are all getting older, and time catches up with us.


----------



## Old Mud (Jul 19, 2018)

Dam, sorry to hear this. condolences to his family. 

  Fair winds and following seas Bill.


----------



## royesses (Jul 19, 2018)

I am very saddened to hear of Bills passing. May he rest in peace. His posts will live on and remind us of a great person.

Roy


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 19, 2018)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family.


----------



## gotogojo (Jul 25, 2018)

a sad day for bills family and friends the best of the best took a lot of info with him god bless his family and friends gotogojo


----------

